# tank loading



## clel miller (Aug 21, 2015)

My apologies...I know this gets asked, but I did a search and could not find the answer.
Why is it necessary to cut the leader off the roll of 35mm before you load it onto (for example) The Patterson Tank.?
What happens if you were to just load the reals with the leader intact.?
Thank You


----------



## limr (Aug 21, 2015)

It's not a big deal - it just makes it a lot easier to load the reel if you cut the leader off. The leader is thinner, so it won't load on both sides of the reel, so you'd have to feel for where the film widens out and make sure that catches on the other side of the reel. Kind of a pain in the ass. Just cut the leader. I also like to cut the corners just a tiny bit. If the corners are very sharp, they sometimes get caught as you're ratcheting the rest of the film into the reel.

If you really want to test it out, sacrifice a roll and try loading it with the leader in the light where you can see what is going on. Then cut the leader and try it again. Ultimately it doesn't matter, as long as the film is loading into the reel properly. Do whatever is easier for you and that gets the job done right.

Edit: I have not used steel reels, but I know they load from the inside, and I believe in that case, it would be more critical to cut the leader.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 21, 2015)

In addition to the loading issues noted above, if you don't cut the leader you have a side that is not in the groove and can go over and touch another part of the film and will affect processing on that section of film.

I suggest looking for some used stainless tanks and reals, after a while of using they can be loaded faster than the Paterson.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 21, 2015)

If you have the option try a steel reel; I used them for years and, in my hands, they were much easier to use than plastic.
They can be cleaned with boiling water and then they dry virtually instantly.

I had many more problems loading with plastic than steel.


----------



## clel miller (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank You for the replies. I really appreciate the info. 
Thanks Again


----------



## sabbath999 (Sep 10, 2015)

limr said:


> I also like to cut the corners just a tiny bit. If the corners are very sharp, they sometimes get caught as you're ratcheting the rest of the film into the reel.



I've found this really helps a lot with Patterson reels. I don't have a darkroom, I use a bag, my procedure is to cut the leader off, nip the edges, then get the film started on the reel in the light. I put the tank parts and the reel/film in the bag, seal it up, then "Bob's your uncle" it takes just a few seconds in the bag to run the flag right up the pole.


----------

